# Good Butchers in Dubai?



## JunFan

Does anyone know of any good butchers shops in Dubai....ok I'm not really expecting a 'Ye Old Buthers Shop' but there must be some little gem hidden away where you can obtain good quality meat. We've tried all the local supermarkets and was wondering if there's somewhere we've missed.


----------



## bubble_boy

Would also like to know. Heard there is a shop somewhere in moe.


----------



## sgilli3

There is a butcher at MOE-Butcher Shop + Grill.

Also there used to be a butcher need Speedex ( off SRZ). Nils + Roy .

Not sure if it is still there as we are in Sharjah now, but it was behind the Oasis Centre.


----------



## Ogri750

I like the butchers at Park N Shop on Al Wasl Road


----------



## kshahida

*Good Butchers in Hor Al Anz main street ( Al Shaab)*



Ogri750 said:


> I like the butchers at Park N Shop on Al Wasl Road


Hi Guys,
if you really looking for a good taste of indian/Pakistani cattle meat, then you should try on Hor Al Anz street. this is a oneway long street and there is a shop ( dont remember the name exactly) its right opposite Eagle Restaurant in the same lane.
you can ask any one about the place.
they are clean and tidy so you will not have to worry about any unhygenic item sold to you.

Give a double indicator in your car, on the side of the road. dont worry about any police fines as they dont bother you if your car is parked with a double indicator.

you will get an excellent quality meat which has a good taste on cooking. I have personally tried it and liked it a lot.

Hor Al Anz Main street. near Al Shaab, Dubai. somewhere behind Grand Hyper Market. Near Muraqbat police station.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Elphaba

Ogri750 said:


> I like the butchers at Park N Shop on Al Wasl Road


Seconded. One of the few placaes that understands propery butchery and will organise cuts to order. Their meat is also better quality than that found in other places.

The Butcher Shop+Grill in MoE has excellent steaks.

-


----------



## bubble_boy

Could you guys please explaina bit more where this Park n Shop is in AL Wasl? Closer to media city or SZR?

Thank you.


----------



## Elphaba

bubbles said:


> Could you guys please explaina bit more where this Park n Shop is in AL Wasl? Closer to media city or SZR?
> 
> Thank you.


It is just down from Safa Park.

-


----------



## Ogri750

It is between Spinney's and Al Safa Park.

If you were coming along Al Wasl from Madinat end, Spinneys is on your right. Kepp going and it is at the 2nd junction after Spinneys.

It is in a small shopping complex


----------



## bubble_boy

|Thank you so much Elphaba and Ogri.


----------



## gnomes

May be a stupid question, do they sell all kinds of meat. I mean is it beef only or lamb, beef , fish etc.


----------



## Elphaba

gnomes said:


> May be a stupid question, do they sell all kinds of meat. I mean is it beef only or lamb, beef , fish etc.


Park N Shop? They sell beef, lamb, chicken and pork. I have also seen duck and they have a small fish section. They make their own pork sausages in many flavours and will also prepare cuts of meat to order.


-


----------



## gnomes

Thanks, sounds great.


----------



## African Queen

Does anybody know which butchery sells snoek in Dubai? Know one exists but dont know where it is..Pleez help!!!


----------



## mrsausage

*I'm a butcher, get me out a here !!!*

If you find one, let me know. I want to come to work out there from the UK. I hve over 300 sausage recipies and pie recipies for all you chaps to taste. Let me know if you can. 
Thanks
Mr Sausage (Egan)


----------



## mrsausage

African Queen said:


> Does anybody know which butchery sells snoek in Dubai? Know one exists but dont know where it is..Pleez help!!!


I can Make you Boerwurst and biltong, just get me out there


----------



## mrsausage

they sell pork sausages !!!


----------



## mrsausage

Elphaba said:


> Park N Shop? They sell beef, lamb, chicken and pork. I have also seen duck and they have a small fish section. They make their own pork sausages in many flavours and will also prepare cuts of meat to order.
> 
> 
> -


They sell pork sausage in Dubai now, I worked there in 95 and they were banned, please advise


----------



## bubble_boy

There is a South African butchery in al Quoz that sells all kinds of things, Snoek being one of them. Robby something or the other. Have the price list back home. Will get the details and post it if you want. 

Been in Dubai for a year, and have been having my pork sausages and bacon every Friday. So no banning on pork sausages. You just can't get it in every shop.


----------



## mrsausage

bubbles said:


> There is a South African butchery in al Quoz that sells all kinds of things, Snoek being one of them. Robby something or the other. Have the price list back home. Will get the details and post it if you want.
> 
> Been in Dubai for a year, and have been having my pork sausages and bacon every Friday. So no banning on pork sausages. You just can't get it in every shop.


Can you get me a job out there, I also make pork pies to die for, not litterally :lol:


----------



## bubble_boy

The butchery I spoke of earlier is called. Nils & Robby Butchery. Their number is 04 338 4429. They have Hake and Snoek from cape town on their price list. Can't wait for that Snoek braai. 

I have not used them yet, only got the number from my boss recently. But he says their meat is good.


----------



## Andy Capp

mrsausage said:


> Can you get me a job out there, I also make pork pies to die for, not litterally :lol:


Bit of a sweeny todd eh?


----------



## mrsausage

Andy Capp said:


> Bit of a sweeny todd eh?


Well if you want anyone disposin of just holla, I can bone em, and mince em and add a little salt and white pepper and then fill em into pies, u wouldn't know the difference :lol:


----------



## mrsausage

Ok Guys, been offered a job down there, wahay. Any one have any ideas of what pay I should ask for ??? All suggestions needed as last time I worked there it was '95 and still a dessert, ha ha.
Thanks
Mr Sausage


----------

